# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة الدينية > المكتبة الاسلامية >  كتاب شرح السير الكبير

## شذى البنفسج

كتاب : شرح السير الكبير 




تأليف: الإمام أبو بكر محمد بن أبي سهل السرخسي 




موضوع: الفقه وأصوله 



نبذة: جمع السرخسي فيه المسائل المتعلقة بالجهاد وفضله وأحكامه وما يتعلق بالأسرى والفيئ وما يتعلق بأحكام أهل الذمة 





للتحميل :



شرح السير الكبير

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]كتــــــــــــــــاب رااااااااااااااااائع يا ريت الكل يقرأه


يسلموووووووووو شوشو هاد الكتاب عندي بمكتبتي وهو من الكتب النادرة

[align=center][/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> كتــــــــــــــــاب رااااااااااااااااائع يا ريت الكل يقرأه
> 
> 
> يسلموووووووووو شوشو هاد الكتاب عندي بمكتبتي وهو من الكتب النادرة


 

يسلموووووووو عالرد الرائع جدا .. وعالورد الحلو ...
جد كتب مميزة وحابه الكل يستفيد ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]عندي طلب

بتقدري تلاقيلي هاد الكتاب؟؟؟
بكون كتير ممنون




[align=center][/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اعطيني مهلة
جد تعبت وانا اجمع بالكتب..
رح ادورلك واشوف شو بيطلع معي اوك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]خدي راحتك او خليها لبكرة بس بكون كتير ممنون

يعطيك ألف ألف عافية

مجهود يستحق جزيل الشكر


[align=center][/align] :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

بس ما بوعدك 
الكتب هاي نادرة جدا وانت بتعرف 
ان شاء الله خير

----------

